# Cheap Electronic Parts



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

Did a search but came up dry.

I am looking for a site for cheap electronic items....

More specifically, I am looking for 9 volt battery connectors. 

I need a bunch as well as resistors so I can build my LED spotlights


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

I usually favor All Electronics online store. They usually have a good stock of items.

http://www.allelectronics.com/


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Where are you located? You can get those parts at Fry's Electronics for way cheap. Here's the store locations:

http://shop4.outpost.com/ac/storelocator


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

No Frys near me, but thanks.. I am in New Hampshire


----------

